# New Mitre saw recommendation



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

mako1 said:


> Not going to get into the saw thing but have been using these blades since they starting selling them in the us and have had very good luck with them for trim work.A bit pricey for framing but are excellent for trim and can be sharpened several times.
> http://tenryusawblades.com/


Those are good blades generally.
I've had some 12" FSTool blades for a few years, I get them sharpened.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

For most solid stock I have leitz blades (different blades for different projects) and generally think of them as a pretty good price for the quality (aint cheap but pay $12 to a good sharpener and they're like new). An Altecnica is in the table saw and its a good blade too. Tenryu impressed me with their TS75 blade but it heated up quickly and dulled out fast, haven't gotten it sharpened yet so I don't know how it takes a sharpening.

Everyone told me to try the forrest woodworker II, but I generally dislike combi blades, and this was no different. I'd rather just change blades or use different saw for different tasks. For the price I'm not crazy about the forrest blades now. Bad taste. 

The CMT for the kapex is a huge piece of ****.

I just put a Guhdo blade on my big ridgid and the saw is 6 years old and ready to crap out. This blade should help total it, its heavy as hell, but is good and sharp and I'm pleased with it so far. Makes a really nice clean cut. It was very inexpensive at the Tampa woodworking show, only $100 for 72 tooth. So far best bang for buck I've had, we'll see if it holds up.

The blades at the home improvement stores just aren't that good in my experience.

Also if you clean your blades often you will get much better production from them. Thanks to Tom on here for turning me onto the CMT cleaner and a drywall bucket top. On the better blades I also use glidecoat when I first get them back from the sharpener or first get them, seems to help keep the build-up, down.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I have tried many brands and have a knee high stack of blades in my shop but I still like diablo el cheapo 70 dollar blade that last prb a month of daily use. And I don't feel bad about it when i karate chop through something nasty. Just my honest opinion. Btw buying a saw today still haven't decided but I did find a pawn shop with an "still in box" axial glide for $425 so shall see.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I have tried many brands and have a knee high stack of blades in my shop but I still like diablo el cheapo 70 dollar blade that last prb a month of daily use. And I don't feel bad about it when i karate chop through something nasty. Just my honest opinion. Btw buying a saw today still haven't decided but I did find a pawn shop with an "still in box" axial glide for $425 so shall see.


I understand the logic behind the selection you use. There is something to be said for the convenience of not having to sweat what goes across the saw particularly if you aren't the only one using it. 

I take more of a long view on tooling. The extra money paid for some of the higher quality blades gets you a higher grade of carbide that will take a sharper edge and hold that edge for longer. They have more carbide per tooth which allows for more sharpenings. If you spend a little time occasionally cleaning them they have substantially longer service lives that long term will outlast multiple home center blades and will have a better plate and tension in addition to the added life. They end up cheaper long term.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I do as Deckhead does and have dedicated blades for certain saws and tsaks.I'll switch a blade out on a job for a different task if it needs done.
I like to by blades that can be sharpened several times.Especially on my good trim blade.
Don't go for any expensive blade cleaners though.I've heard many pros and cons about it but use oven cleaner from the dollar store and a brass brush to clean them.Been doing it for years without and bad results.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

After getting to try a bunch of different saws I went with the Hitachi c12sh. I like the feel of it and I've had Hitachi saws all my life. It came with a stand that is actually pretty solid as well. Gonna order some blades tomorrow.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> After getting to try a bunch of different saws I went with the Hitachi c12sh. I like the feel of it and I've had Hitachi saws all my life. It came with a stand that is actually pretty solid as well. Gonna order some blades tomorrow.


I really liked the old hitachi that I used to use, but haven't touched on in years. I have a few saws, for different task 12" slider for framing, 12" for general use, 10" for trim only, 10" beater for hardwood. 

3 of them are dewalt and I really don't like any of them. They work for general use, but not a good choice for trim. I'm looking to Makita or jet for a new trim saw. Not sure why, but I have a hell of a time getting square cuts on dewalts. If you square it up a 90*, it throws it off at 45*. I constantly get a slight bevel on the cuts. The miter is true, but beveled. I have a 15 year old $89 royobi that cuts better than the dewalts. 

I've been going through the blade purchase as well. I decided on FS Tool SM6250 for trim. Marples and diablos don't seem to last. Not sure if they can be sharpened or not, but I have storing the old ones just in case I bother to. I go through 3-4 Diablo blades a year. 4 blades X $60 = $240. 

When you do the math, a $150 blade becomes cheap, if it last in the long run. I know some guys using Forrest and FS blades for 3+ years. Sharpening cost is minimal.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Out of the box test on the Hitachi with the stock blade it cut perfect 90 perfect 45 miter and perfect 45 bevel each way. I checked with both angle finder and a sqaure. The positive stops are 100% dead on The stock blade is a obviously not a perfect cut but I'll keep it on hand. Most likely going with Forrest for blades.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Out of the box test on the Hitachi with the stock blade it cut perfect 90 perfect 45 miter and perfect 45 bevel each way. I checked with both angle finder and a sqaure. The positive stops are 100% dead on The stock blade is a obviously not a perfect cut but I'll keep it on hand. Most likely going with Forrest for blades.



Good article on tuning a miter saw:

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/07/23/miter-saw-tune-up/


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

EricBrancard said:


> Good article on tuning a miter saw:
> 
> http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/07/23/miter-saw-tune-up/


Thanks I was anticipating a full tune up as you usually would with new saw, doesn't seem necessary as I don't have any finish work for a few weeks. I've actually read that article before there's some good tips.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate the chitty cheap ass flip fences on Hitachi miter saws. Cheap. As a matter of fact, only the older Japanese Hitachi miter saws were somewhat decent, newer ones suck ass.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

m1911 said:


> I hate the chitty cheap ass flip fences on Hitachi miter saws. Cheap. As a matter of fact, only the older Japanese Hitachi miter saws were somewhat decent, newer ones suck ass.


I beg to differ.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I beg to differ.


I've owned and used many miter saws over the years, and Hitachi has the worst fence systems by far. That flimsy flip fence pivoting on a single screw is a joke. It's an obvious cost cutting move, since a proper two piece sliding fence with machined slots cost more. Actually the recent Hitachi saws are more homeowner tools, judging by the weight and feel. Grab a DeWalt fence and try to wiggle it and then do the same with a Hitachi. But, as they say, to each his own.:blink:
Hitachi, stick to pneumatic nailers...


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Can't wiggle the fence even with a pair of plyers. I've been around the block a few times myself and have probably been through 10 miter saws, I've owned everything besides a kapex. This is probably one of the better saws I've owned. I compared it very closely to a dewalt and chose the Hitachi. The dewalt was rough on the slide and everything felt "unlubed". I had a dewalt years ago and it sucked. I'll put out quality work with this saw as I always do.. hell I can put out quality work with a ryobi or a harbour freight it just takes more effort. To each his own...


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I really don't agree with the homeowner grade statement.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I really like the old Japanese made C10FS and the old 8 1/2" one as well. I can't say I care for any of the models after that. But I can't say I really care for any saw after owning a Kapex. The only one on my list now is a 12" DeWalt non slider for production work.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I really like the old Japanese made C10FS and the old 8 1/2" one as well. I can't say I care for any of the models after that. But I can't say I really care for any saw after owning a Kapex. The only one on my list now is a 12" DeWalt non slider for production work.


I've got two C8FB2's


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Can't wiggle the fence even with a pair of plyers. I've been around the block a few times myself and have probably been through 10 miter saws, I've owned everything besides a kapex. This is probably one of the better saws I've owned. I compared it very closely to a dewalt and chose the Hitachi. The dewalt was rough on the slide and everything felt "unlubed". I had a dewalt years ago and it sucked. I'll put out quality work with this saw as I always do.. hell I can put out quality work with a ryobi or a harbour freight it just takes more effort. To each his own...


Try it again with pliers:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

m1911 said:


> Try it again with pliers:laughing::laughing:


You must be the best carpenter around and sooo cool. Haha oh yeah and so funny. Wanna compare resumes? and well see who's laughing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> You must be the best carpenter around and sooo cool. Haha oh yeah and so funny. Wanna compare resumes? and well see who's laughing.


I'm not the best at anything...I try...but I know I'm not the best...
I've been told I'm funny, but hey, looks aren't everything...:laughing:
My wife loves me, and she's the only one I answer to, and that's all that matters to me in this life...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I really like the old *Japanese made C10FS *and the old 8 1/2" one as well. I can't say I care for any of the models after that. But I can't say I really care for any saw after owning a Kapex. The only one on my list now is a 12" DeWalt non slider for production work.


I got one of those too...:thumbsup:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

m1911 said:


> I've owned and used many miter saws over the years, and Hitachi has the worst fence systems by far. That flimsy flip fence pivoting on a single screw is a joke. It's an obvious cost cutting move, since a proper two piece sliding fence with machined slots cost more. Actually the recent Hitachi saws are more homeowner tools, judging by the weight and feel. Grab a DeWalt fence and try to wiggle it and then do the same with a Hitachi. But, as they say, to each his own.:blink:
> Hitachi, stick to pneumatic nailers...


And even their pneumatic tools are getting washed out...the framers aren't the same anymore.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

META said:


> And even their pneumatic tools are getting washed out...the framers aren't the same anymore.


Yup, their tools went downhill ever since they hired that Nike designer...:blink::laughing:


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Tell me about your Kapexes guys ...I've been thinking .....I have 4 dewalts , and the little 20volt set up in the back of my trailer , that's handy as all get out....Does the Kapex make your day when you use it?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I got one of those too...:thumbsup:


That looks brand new! Do you ever use it?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Makita ls1216, it has been fairly well used over the past 6 years or so and still cuts great. It's gotten a little loose over the years, but I think that's mostly due to it living vertically on a stand and being hauled in a trailer. If I take a few minutes to check it over when I set it up, it's basically as good as new

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

AGullion said:


> Tell me about your Kapexes guys ...I've been thinking .....I have 4 dewalts , and the little 20volt set up in the back of my trailer , that's handy as all get out....Does the Kapex make your day when you use it?


It's a really nice saw. But for almost $1500, it better be.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a Kapex and love it. The accuracy and the lasers are my favorite. Add in the front control large bevel scale to top it off. 

The cost is hard to swallow but really it isn't any different than comparing an Imer tile saw to a cheaper MK. Mk is a good brand but obviously Imer has made themselves a name in the higher end tile saw market. 

I will say one concern with the Kapex is the motor failure on the 110v models. Ours failed but thankfully it was still under warranty. Others haven't been so lucky.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks man . Is the power adequate?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

AGullion said:


> Thanks man . Is the power adequate?


The power is different. The motor is pretty sensitive. It will slow down with a dull blade and it won't run properly on smaller generators. The whole saw feels different than any other one.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

That doesn't surprise me, as my ts 55 feels different than a normal circular saw.

Do you feel you get far better quality , or get it easier and faster?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> That looks brand new! Do you ever use it?


That one stays in the garage mostly. I have half a dozen miter saws. Most of my tools are in nice shape since I don't have other people using and abusing them because it's not theirs... :laughing:


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

AGullion said:


> That doesn't surprise me, as my ts 55 feels different than a normal circular saw.
> 
> Do you feel you get far better quality , or get it easier and faster?



I own the Kapex and several dewalts. For me, if I could take the precision of the kapex and combine it with the cut capacity and lights of the dewalts, I would be pleased.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I have never been much of a DeWalt fan with the exception of the DW716, this saw in my opinion is the best 12" non slider on the market currently. I love the tall fences and vertical cut capacity, its fairly compact and not too heavy and holds up pretty well. I wish Makita would upgrade their old 12" non slider I bet it would be a great saw....


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

If I knew a kapex would expand my capability like the track saw did, I would walk to Germany for one.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I do use mine to cut inside of homes when it is a larger project. I LOVE the lasers. They are dialed in for how I like them. No creep cuts required. 

The motor and blade speed could be a little better but I haven't stalled ours yet and always use good sharp blades. 

If you are used to cutting 5-1/4" base vertical you will have to change to cutting on the flat. With the upfront control I have adjusted quick to that process. 

I have thought of trying the Bosch 10" axial glide but losing the lasers is hard for me now that I am so used to them.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

That Bosch is so heavy, it scares me.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

AGullion said:


> That doesn't surprise me, as my ts 55 feels different than a normal circular saw.
> 
> Do you feel you get far better quality , or get it easier and faster?


I just like the way it's setup. I don't use rolling stands so I have to carry the saw. It's light and well designed and balanced for carrying. The bevel control on the top is the best I've ever used. Fine adjustment for bevel is the best I've ever seen. I like the fixed rail setup. The work clamp is awesome. 

You can get good quality out of anything, it's just that this saw has features that makes it easy to interact with.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I believe that . it seems like it'd be a joy to use


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

StrongTower said:


> I own the Kapex and several dewalts. For me, if I could take the precision of the kapex and combine it with the cut capacity and lights of the dewalts, I would be pleased.


I wish the accuracy of the DeWalt saws out of the box was better and I wish that the detent plates were machined to tighter tolerances. It's common to have to file the outboard slots to tune the miters on one side or the other for perfect cuts. Aside from tuning, I've found success with them is all about the blade used. Switching from thin kerf to standard kerf and going to industrial blades vs others has made a huge difference. The SCMS's track much better when the blades isn't deflecting/fluttering and dragging the saw head with it and with the fixed saws the 12" blade deflection is nothing but a very minor and occasional concern.

I personally don't care about the price tag of the Kapex. It has good DC and some very slick features but there are an equal number that I don't care for that keep me from picking one up. It sits on my radar for a job where it's pluses would make all the difference in the success of a project but that job just hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> I hate my dewalt 12" slider. I bought my kapex about 6 years ago, and my dewalt has basically collected dust since then. But this past month I've left the kapex set up at my house while i took the dewalt to work. Now I remember why I bought the kapex.
> 
> My biggest problem is if I'm cutting at angle that's not one of the detents on the miter scale, the table won't lock down. Anyone know how to fix this? I'm thinking a cheap piece of plastic broke off and is keeping something from locking in.
> 
> ...




Usually on Dewalts the tightening screw on the lock down (right under the lever) works loose. I have to periodically tighten mine down.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

StrongTower said:


> Usually on Dewalts the tightening screw on the lock down (right under the lever) works loose. I have to periodically tighten mine down.




Yea I tried that. It was a problem, and that fixed the lever being unable to lock down all the way, but it still doesn't lock the table in place. 


Gary


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, it seems like the newer miter saws are similar to newer vehicles: I'm not sure what is out there that isn't junk. The kapex is out of my price range, and while I really like the axial glides, carrying a 65 lb saw around daily isn't my idea of fun. I also don't need the "up against the wall" room it provides. 

I ended up going with a Bosch 4310 I found on closeout, and am very happy with it so far. Very accurate and precise, not terribly heavy (though I'm looking to add a lightweight/compact option), and it just plain works. It's amazing the difference it makes coming from a Porter Cable 12" single bevel non-slider that 45 degrees was "just an estimate". :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Unfortunately, it seems like the newer miter saws are similar to newer vehicles: I'm not sure what is out there that isn't junk. The kapex is out of my price range, and while I really like the axial glides, carrying a 65 lb saw around daily isn't my idea of fun. I also don't need the "up against the wall" room it provides.
> 
> I ended up going with a Bosch 4310 I found on closeout, and am very happy with it so far. Very accurate and precise, not terribly heavy (though I'm looking to add a lightweight/compact option), and it just plain works. It's amazing the difference it makes coming from a Porter Cable 12" single bevel non-slider that 45 degrees was "just an estimate". :laughing:


I had a 4310. Very nice saw. Those rails are kinda long though. It cut great and I really like the upfront controls. Sold it to get the Kapex. The Kapex is a better saw IMO but I think you will be happy with the 4310.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 4310, its a solid and accurate saw, but still a bit too heavy for my needs, so stays in the garage...


----------

